# YOU and YOUR camera!



## Becky

Ok so heres how this goes.... post a photo of yourself and your cam doing your thaaaang!!

Any time, any place, any where and any how!

Go Go Go!!!

*Awww :cry: - link gone *


----------



## MDowdey

*Awww :cry: - links gone *


my cam is around my neck, i promise


----------



## PlasticSpanner




----------



## thebeginning

this is a great topic! good job for posting it becky


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, my son's photos get a platform to be shown here at last, cool (taken during the International Folklore Festival in Scheessel on July 16, 2005):











That camera has (maybe) died on me last weekend :cry: :cry: :cry: .... so shortly before the European Meet-Up. Too bad. Way too bad!!!


----------



## deveel

The fun thing is that other people almost only take pictures of me taking pictures when I do strange poses to catch a detail or get a good angle. Well, there are a few more normal ones  Even thogh, there's just one with MY REAL camera (the one taking pictures of statuettes in a fountain in Berlin (top right)), all others are borrowed ones ... So there I am resting after taking about 500 pictures at one day, fiddling with some cam settings, shooting a fountain, waiting for seagulls to stand still and catching light effects on a water surface.

*Awww :cry: - link gone *


----------



## Wally

Ok here are a few of me, great thread BTW

*Awww :cry: - link gone *

Hanging out the window of my car doing about 65 across the Bay Bridge in Anapolis MD

*Awww :cry: - link gone *

Me in the reflection of a window with that shiny mylar stuf on it. The scar on my elbow and forearm nice and visable  

And here is my all time favorite

*Awww :cry: - link gone *

me at 2:00am in the mirror of a hotel room after doing an 18 hour photoshoot with 6 models


----------



## doenoe

here is me, doing the thaaaang
and yes, i am aware that the silver balls are a tad dirty and it isnt a good focus, but im working on that  

*Awww :cry: - link gone *

and more me's

*Awww :cry: - link gone *

Greetz Daan


----------



## usayit

Great Thread Everyone!

My wife is always snapping pictures of me while I enjoy my time behind the camera. She put together a couple collages together.








I personally like this one taken with my Spotmatic


----------



## danalec99

This is from Nov 2004.
*Awww :cry: - link gone *


----------



## Lensmeister

ok here's one taken of me and CCSeasider ...... on the 3rd of August at a football Match (where Else?)







I am the one on the right looking at his 20D  - and getting jealous 


 :mrgreen:


----------



## thebeginning

haha, that's great.  nice. 

great photos guys!


----------



## darin3200

Me and my new baby


----------



## danalec99

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Me and my new baby


:thumbup:


----------



## darin3200

danalec99 said:
			
		

> :thumbup:


It's a B200 in amazing condition I had to get shipped from England
The shipping costs half as much as the camera


----------



## LittleMan

Here's me and.... well... half of my camera... 







and one more with some effects for fun.


----------



## JonMikal

danalec99 said:
			
		

> This is from Nov 2004.


 
thanks for posting this again....this is one of my favorite photo's of all!


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> thanks for posting this again....this is one of my favorite photo's of all!


Same here...


----------



## CrazyAva

I will have to join in on this when my friend sends me the pictures she took of me in action yesterday.  A friend of ours got married and she hired me so I was working away instead of partying my butt off like I should have been.  I'm sure she'll send them to me soon.  I have an old self portrait with my 300d, but none with my 10d.  (til she sends me those that is)


----------



## anfernee576

playing around.........


----------



## EVPohovich

<------Does this count???


----------



## LaFoto

I just found a "new" one, which is soon to be 3 years OLD (it was taken *by our brother* at Christmas 200*4*) and you can see "LaFoto" and "LaFoto's Sister" (who also is a member, but a VERY inactive one :cry: )






Ah! Once back into THAT account in Photobucket, I am also finding the other one* taken by our brother* on the same occasion, the ugly one, where I so totally squeeze my face, whereas my sister (who photographs with her left eye!) looks so nicely relaxed 






I know that the latter of these two must have been up and about earlier, but I no longer remember in which thread.


----------



## Battou




----------



## FrimpyEIBW

Does this count? :mrgreen:


----------



## JESWAW

FrimpyEIBW said:


> Does this count? :mrgreen:


 

Wow...Love the shirtless version of you, haha..Im just kidding.  Funny picture


----------



## jstuedle

Does my avatar count?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Does my avatar count?



I am forced to assume tha a full sized copy of the pic would, I dunno about just pointing it out though.


----------



## hape

Taken by my daughter





and the result of this shooting


----------



## thebeginning

from the Texas Renaissance Festival this past season...had lots of fun, but decided not to dress up again (even though I hardly did):


----------



## Alex_B

probabyl posted this one a hundred times... here it comes again 

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## Battou

I gotta get a better one of me.....with out dropping the camera this time 

And maybe some better lighting.


----------



## leaving0hio

Taken by my wife:
_*This one link is gone by now *_

What I was up to:


----------



## lostprophet

taken by me mate Gary


----------



## LaFoto

Nice one, Andy. Most of all the "You" of the title "YOU and YOUR CAMERA" is so clearly to be seen!  I like this.

And any time I see Alex's photo (see post 30), I want to reach out and stroke his hair..........


----------



## jchantelau

Taken by my 4 year old from her playset perch!


----------



## The Phototron

Alex_B said:


> probabyl posted this one a hundred times... here it comes again


And all this time I thought you are the guy in the avatar!


----------



## dpolston

good grief... I have no photos of me taking photos!

This one was taken by my sister at an event I shot in December.



My daughter has a better photo of her using my camera than I do:

http://davidpolston.blogspot.com/2007/08/open-window.html

<I need to have my photo taken!> Cindy... where are you when I need you?!?   =o)


----------



## chantal7

It's not exactly me and my camera, but it is at the same time, lol!

_*Link gone *_


----------



## Lisa B

I just found this old picture of me and my camera. 

And a FILTHY bathroom mirror!

For shame!


----------



## JaQian

Me in a "fairground" mirror with my old Fuji S5500, which I gave to the wife. Taken Jan 2007.


----------



## Double H

With my Fuji S2 Pro, now dead ... RIP little buddy


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, I see where the "Double H" comes from .
German family? When did they go to America?


----------



## Double H

LaFoto said:


> Ah, I see where the "Double H" comes from .
> German family? When did they go to America?



Sie sind sehr aufmerksam. Ich bin befleckt worden. :cheers:

My family has lived in America since the mid-19th century. I have always called my grandparents "Oma und Opa." During WWII, my Opa was captured by the Nazis and spent about six months in a prison camp, he was liberated when the war ended.


----------



## nossie

Lisa B said:


> I just found this old picture of me and my camera.
> 
> And a FILTHY bathroom mirror!
> 
> For shame!


 
Is that spot giz on the mirror?


----------



## Lisa B

nossie said:


> Is that spot giz on the mirror?




No. That would be gross. 

I'm pretty sure its toothpaste or something random! 


Here is the latest pic of me and my camera. At work tonight.


----------



## lostprophet

Photos by Hoppy


----------



## Alex_B

Hey  Andy in action


----------



## MyaLover

FrimpyEIBW said:


> Does this count? :mrgreen:



I kinda thought, jee.. whos the naked perv in the backgound?  hahaha  I like it thought its funny


----------



## ruaslacker2

Here's one of my earlier photo's, pre digital. Me taking a picture of me setting on a couch...


----------



## SCguy

Not the greatest picture, taken by a friend, more of a snapshot. This was taken next to a wax statue at Ripley's Believe It or Not in St Augustine, FL. Camera for now is a Fuji S700. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RD


----------



## lostprophet

you ain't seen me, right!


----------



## LaFoto

_*



*_

Taken yesterday. Mirror self-portrait. Shortly before leaving the house.


----------



## matt-l




----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

Everyone gets to be in the picture!


----------



## chris_arnet




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## chantal7

Okay, here we go: I didn't care about composition or anything while taking these.

_*Link gone *_

Me just being goofy:

_*Link gone *_

lostprophet - your photos just made me laugh haha, you look funny ^^


----------



## Hobbes

lmao nice self portrait youve got there Chantal. lol maybe you should loosen up a bit course you look like your grumpy grandpa hahaha jk 
well i MAY will post a pic of me and my camera later...

this is something i would never do in the past but as someone used to say you only live once ^^

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## lifeafter2am

Seefutlung said:


>


What is the story behind this?  I have always wondered from your avatar!


----------



## kundalini

Now with two bodies, I can do this :mrgreen:


----------



## logan9967

taken in car with the visor mirror


----------



## CanadianMe

Well I was taking a photo down the road from where I live and unbeknownst to my my daughter as in the window taking my pic. Ignore the bedhead Mohawk and my pajama pants lol. It is grainy but she was shooting trough our front door and it was dusted with snow. 

_*Link gone *_


----------



## Battou

CanadianMe said:


> Well I was taking a photo down the road from where I live and unbeknownst to my my daughter as in the window taking my pic. Ignore the bedhead Mohawk and my pajama pants lol. It is grainy but she was shooting trough our front door and it was dusted with snow.



It's a good shot, How old is she?


----------



## CanadianMe

She is 17 and she has a real desire to get into photography when she is older, so when I bought all my new equipment I thought she could learn along side with me. She loves going for drives with me where we spend the day just going from here to there to take photos. And having a Teen daughter where we have a strong interest together it is great and allows us to talk during the drives and give us time just for the two of us.


----------



## Battou

CanadianMe said:


> She is 17 and she has a real desire to get into photography when she is older, so when I bought all my new equipment I thought she could learn along side with me. She loves going for drives with me where we spend the day just going from here to there to take photos. And having a Teen daughter where we have a strong interest together it is great and allows us to talk during the drives and give us time just for the two of us.



Oh.....I under shot your age  I was not expecting much older than ten or eleven. I don't (and likely won't for a wile) have a teenage doughter but I do understand how difficult they can be to relate to, definate advantage you have there.


----------



## Battou

Given my partisipating in this thread I felt the need to wip up another pic real quick. 




Full size


----------



## LaFoto

CanadianMe, I think the check pyjama pants are the most endearing part of the entire photo  ... in addition to the fact that your daughter took it, candidly! Now you make me wonder what it was that made you go outside in your pyjamas and take a photo at 300mm at least!?!?!?!!?


----------



## CanadianMe

LOL. and it was minus 12 C too, there was a small fire I was trying to get a photo of, but a car pulled in the way, it was only a garbage can fire but looked almost like fireworks, was put out in a minute if the car hadn't blocked my view would have been a great shot. She woke me from my snooze on the sofa to tell me about it, so didn't have time to put on pants lol ....


----------



## cripple.lily




----------



## THORHAMMER

Kind of a crappy picture. the mirror makes me look all stretchy and stuff !! lol

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## Stratman




----------



## CopenKagan

Taken last summer.  Too bad you can't see any of my face.


----------



## Ajay

Forgot to make sure my reflection wasn't in the mirror.


----------



## BrandonS

Just got my camera a few days ago.  Don't have much to take pictures of where I'm at, so here's a self shot in the mirror of my small dorm room.


----------



## ztekneq

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## Mitch2742

_*Link gone *_


----------



## LisaK24

taken by a friend :]


----------



## lostprophet

Happy as ever!


----------



## Seefutlung

Moi, covering a fire


----------



## Seefutlung

lifeafter2am said:


> What is the story behind this?  I have always wondered from your avatar!



I used to be a news photog.  A fellow photog (Chris shot news w/ the San Francisco Examiner, I with the LA Times) and I were walking up a fire road towards the blaze ... when all these firefighters ('bout 20 of 'em) came running down in the opposite direction ... they didn't say a word ... no warning ... nada

So Chris and I kept on climbing.  When we rounded a few bends there was this 40' high wall of fire just boiling away ... but it wasn't really going anywhere.  So Chris ran up to the fire and waved to the camera, (I took a snap or two of him), and I did likewise.

In my avatar I'm giving Chris one of those Mr. Spock looks with one raised eyebrow as the firefighters go streaming past.

Gary

PS- The fire was the Panorama Fire which burnt the northern part od San Bernardino.
G


----------



## Seefutlung

moi with a Space Shuttle


----------



## lostprophet

Seefutlung said:


> moi with a Space Shuttle



well I can see you but where is this space shuttle you speak of? ;-)


----------



## Seefutlung

Okay Chief ... I'm ready


----------



## Seefutlung

lostprophet said:


> well I can see you but where is this space shuttle you speak of? ;-)



LOL ... those things are huge ... about the size of a small apartment building.

Gary


----------



## bradster76

I R in ur ubanduhmentz........takun shotz!













LOL:


----------



## Becky

I wasnt aware a friend took this on easter sunday on Brighton beach... despite what you might think, I wasn't photographing my knee!


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography

me and my baby
just got her out of the box today gonna get film tomorrow for her =D
so happy and my hot shoe works 
haha film portrait shots =DDD


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> I wasnt aware a friend took this on easter sunday on Brighton beach... despite what you might think, I wasn't photographing my knee!



bet you were taking photos of people on the nudist beach :greenpbl:


----------



## [Woodsy]

Here is me out on one of the few chances I get between Uni work etc






And then a really bad picture of me on the way to the Nurburgring with some mates...






Be gentle!


----------



## Iron Flatline

Yours truly, posing in front of a mirror in Siem Reap (Cambodia) for the benefit of his lovely wife, who wanted a shot with the nascent beard. I am accompanied by "the girls", a Leica M8 and an Epson R-D1. The blond is wearing a 21mm Leica Elmarit, and the brunette a 35mm Voigtlaender Nokton.


----------



## Iron Flatline

One more, same beard, better location.

Ta Promh, a temple near Ankor Wat in northern Cambodia.


----------



## 68Whiskey

​


----------



## hovis

I didn't realise you all knew I had "THAT" sort of relationship with my camera!  Ahh well, as the cats out of the bag.....






Can't you just feel the love??


----------



## tonyage

When i first got it!
_*Link gone *_

A friend took this one of me with her film camera:


----------



## skiboarder72




----------



## bradster76

skiboarder72 said:


>


 
Near the Mohawk River by anychance? Looks like it.


----------



## PerrieBelle

This is a little silly...Everyone else has lovely pro cameras... And I am posting this... But hey... Here I am with my camera!


----------



## lostprophet

PerrieBelle said:


> This is a little silly...Everyone else has lovely pro cameras... And I am posting this... But hey... Here I am with my camera!



doesn't really matter what camera you have as long as you enjoy it and at least yours fits into a pocket


----------



## milavidal

EDIT: Is the only way to resize imgs to do so before posting, rather than resizing it in after it shows up on the post?


----------



## Battou

milavidal said:


> EDIT: Is the only way to resize imgs to do so before posting, rather than resizing it in after it shows up on the post?



Took me a second to realize what you where asking, No TPF does not auto resize on the forum, you will have to post a resized image from PB. I generally have PB auto resize to 800x600 and post that.


----------



## lostprophet

it was cold


----------



## Renair

6am in Glendalough, Co Wicklow, Ireland:


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## phoenix_rising

Heres I go...


----------



## THORHAMMER

Hey, you look a LOT like val kilmer in the eyes/nose ares, You ever get that from other people ? 





lostprophet said:


>


----------



## butterfinger

ruaslacker2 said:


> Here's one of my earlier photo's, pre digital. Me taking a picture of me setting on a couch...



nice pic


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## soul.glo




----------



## Exhale




----------



## blatalllic

With my first camera...Gotta take on with my Mark II when I get some time


----------



## lostprophet

THORHAMMER said:


> Hey, you look a LOT like val kilmer in the eyes/nose ares, You ever get that from other people ?



errrrrr no


----------



## theadamsociety

lostprophet said:


> Photos by Hoppy




Awesome, this is my favorite so far.
The low Fstop expresses your huge choice of lens nicely. 
If you know what I mean..


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## kundalini

It's *not* the camera...it's *not* the lens...*it's all in the strap!*






:lmao:


----------



## lostprophet

well its a bit of me and a bit of my camera


----------



## JeromeMorrow

Got these two shots of me and my camera. First is on a classic motorcycle light, and the other is the reflection of my Sony A200 in a friends Nikon D80 (the great standoff, Nikon vs Sony!)






_*Link gone *_


----------



## Mullen

You people and your fancy cameras...


----------



## Consumed




----------



## Rachelsne

PerrieBelle said:


> This is a little silly...Everyone else has lovely pro cameras... And I am posting this... But hey... Here I am with my camera!



Hey your from Petersfield-Im from Bordon, although not there now as I live in AMerica.

I started with a small camera too, like previous poster, as long as you enjoy it then It doesnt matter!



Becky said:


> I wasnt aware a friend took this on easter sunday on Brighton beach... despite what you might think, I wasn't photographing my knee!



You were photographing the pier?

Took my mums point and shoot there a while back, had a great time too.


----------



## usayit

An old picture of me is posted earlier but here's a more recent photo:






My avatar in fact...


----------



## Alex_B

PerrieBelle said:


> This is a little silly...Everyone else has lovely pro cameras... And I am posting this... But hey... Here I am with my camera!



cute  .. there is a camera in that picture? i must be distracted by something else, cannot find it ...


----------



## wyn

my best friend took my pic while I was shooting in a car show for event coverage :





this was taken by my sis in law :





in front of the mirror :


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## lostprophet

seriousbeth is looking serious, or maybe she has fallen over drunk and can't remember how to get back up



spiffybeth said:


>


----------



## Cameron Cushman

Me and the girlfriend, reflection from her car window


----------



## AverageJoe

This is me with my tripod... does that count?


----------



## surfndcoolwater




----------



## Phazan

Sunglasses!
















We were both laughing about the saran wrap at the time


----------



## Josh66

Here's one of me last weekend.


----------



## KamaKazzy

lostprophet said:


> well its a bit of me and a bit of my camera



Ummm...there's a badger underneath you...just thought I would let you know 

Bad pic...crappy camera...and my hair is a mess because Xander decided he should be on top of my head.


----------



## Rogan

*Awww :cry: - link gone*
me chillin. with my ridiculously noisy camera..


----------



## evo5gsr




----------



## Hawaii Five-O

PerrieBelle said:


> This is a little silly...Everyone else has lovely pro cameras... And I am posting this... But hey... Here I am with my camera!


  Haha your cute! Most of my digital pictures are taken with a little "snappy camera"  My film cameras are slr though.


----------



## OB-LL426

_*Link gone *_

Yeeah. No, I'm not as young as I may look, and yes I do need to crop it.


----------



## Shamir

Some cute ladies around the forums!
Well! this is me xD
 im not as old as I look in this pic! .. im just a little 15 yo kid xD


----------



## NJMAN

spiffybeth said:


>


 
seriousbeth is cool, but where is a picture in which beth looks "spiffy"??


----------



## spiffybeth

NJMAN said:


> seriousbeth is cool, but where is a picture in which beth looks "spiffy"??


 spiffy pictures to follow (don't hold your breath)


----------



## Richelle

Just a random day at the mall.


----------



## Mullen

Taken through a dirty window and reflected off a dirty mirror in my mom's car. If you look closely, you can tell I haven't shaven in about 4 weeks.


----------



## aliaks

cool idea!! i will be back and edit this post with a nice pic LOL


----------



## Layton

Taken about a year ago when I had hair.


----------



## dophineh

Would have been a sweet picture if my Mirror wasn't so filthy!


----------



## invisible

My best attempt at shooting myself and my camera ended up being more like me and my lens and its dirt. Or something.


----------



## Mitch2742

One I shot this evening.


----------



## Claff

The wife shot this last month


----------



## andrew99

Claff said:


> The wife shot this last month



LOL!  That is classic!  You should use that as your avatar!


----------



## Battou

It don't hold a candle to that last one but...


----------



## AverageJoe

Wow Battou, what lens is that?  Do you have to register it with the police?


----------



## Battou

AverageJoe said:


> Wow Battou, what lens is that?  Do you have to register it with the police?



 Vivitar 400mm 5.6 on Canon FD mount...and the police are aware of the lens and it's capability and that it is in my posession by an odd twist of fate.


----------



## shorty6049

here's mine-


----------



## mmcduffie1

where can i get some of those cool white shoes




SCguy said:


> Not the greatest picture, taken by a friend, more of a snapshot. This was taken next to a wax statue at Ripley's Believe It or Not in St Augustine, FL. Camera for now is a Fuji S700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RD


----------



## johngpt

Here I was, trying desperately for a photo for last month's shadow and light theme. Those shadows on the doors didn't work out.


----------



## Mullen




----------



## Foques

_*Link gone *_

some lame position...


----------



## Rogan

an up to date one of me and my *cough* "really useful" *cough* canon eos 700 

(ive had a fair cut  look at page 3 for previous longggggg hair)

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## Kimberly81

Me and my beast taken today


----------



## johngpt

Kimberly81 said:


> Me and my beast taken today


LOL.
I'm so glad to see this. From another of your posts, I'd been to your flickr site. I was under the impression that the young lady in all those images, was you! 

I was wondering how someone that young would be exhibiting such a mature understanding of lighting and composition. You do nice work.

I'm still chuckling.


----------



## Kimberly81

johngpt said:


> LOL.
> I'm so glad to see this. From another of your posts, I'd been to your flickr site. I was under the impression that the young lady in all those images, was you!
> 
> I was wondering how someone that young would be exhibiting such a mature understanding of lighting and composition. You do nice work.
> 
> I'm still chuckling.



Im a child prodigy silly! LOL Thank you for the compliment also.


----------



## dry3210

*Awww :cry: - link gone*
And what I was taking a picture of
*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## johngpt

Oh, the glamour of photography.   :mrgreen:


----------



## skiboarder72




----------



## AverageJoe

Skiboarder, now THAT is a risky shot...


----------



## johngpt

AverageJoe said:


> Skiboarder, now THAT is a risky shot...


Especially when he leaves that camera and tripod, to run to the camera and tripod that he's set up to take this photo!


----------



## amkphotography

A newer photo of me and my camera. 





My favorite picture -- and that's rare for me to say.


----------



## johngpt

Here's a shot from tonight.








And this is what I was shooting.



It's titled: "Hairy Hinge."


----------



## Snyder

Exploring the ancient city of Ur in Iraq.






Exploring the root Glacier near the ghost town of Kennicott in Wrangell St. Elias national park.


----------



## LynziMarie

haha this thread is fun!
here's me.... not my favorite picture, but the only one I have with my camera 
this is the product of sitting alone and bored in a hotel room in Philly


----------



## EricBrian

LynziMarie said:


> ... sitting alone and bored in a hotel room in Philly



Heck, no need to be bored... go grab that cam and shoot some pictures.


----------



## Vaporous

Lights, camera, action......


----------



## johngpt

Vaporous said:


> Lights, camera, action......



Beautiful woman, beautiful camera, beautiful photo!

A trifecta!


----------



## Crazydad

My daughter took this and wanted me to put it up here. So here it is....


----------



## johngpt

Crazydad said:


> My daughter took this and wanted me to put it up here. So here it is....


From that daughter dancing in another photo and thread? If so, wow.


----------



## Crazydad

Thanks for the kind words. Yes, the same daughter. I also posted a couple of her pics from our outing in the Just for Fun section under "Playground". I think she has real potential.


----------



## sarallyn

my canon ae-1 program. <3


----------



## sarallyn

wow, just realized my left hand looks like a fetus.


----------



## bradster76

dry3210 said:


> And what I was taking a picture of



Cool site, looks like an old school. LOL I said 'old school'  But please tell me you had a respirator!!  EEEKKK.


----------



## wxnut

Taken last night at a concert I was doing...






And an in action shot...






Doug Raflik


----------



## nanny32

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bradster76

wxnut said:


> Taken last night at a concert I was doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an in action shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Raflik



Cool man. What's the 'biggest' band you ever shot?


Anyways...here's another of me and my glass:


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## wxnut

bradster76 said:


> Cool man. What's the 'biggest' band you ever shot?




I dont know. Thats a subjective question. You tell me...

Nickleback
Def Leppard
Billy Idol
Cinderella
Little River Band
FireHouse
Slaughter
Vixen
Seether
Whitesnake
Crossfade
White Lion
Jackyl
Warrant
Trixter
L.A. Guns

Doug Raflik


----------



## Crazydad

Wow, that's quite a list. For the most part it looks like the cassett (dating myself here) collection I had in high school! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## TSelman

wxnut said:


> I dont know. Thats a subjective question. You tell me...
> 
> Nickleback
> Def Leppard
> Billy Idol
> Cinderella
> Little River Band
> FireHouse
> Slaughter
> Vixen
> Seether
> Whitesnake
> Crossfade
> White Lion
> Jackyl
> Warrant
> Trixter
> L.A. Guns
> 
> Doug Raflik



You need some "Iron Maiden" in there, now THAT's a show...


----------



## bradster76

Sweet list. One band that is missing....:er: POISON! Ahh!  LOL...just giving you **** man. 

Must be cool to shoot bands like that, of that caliber. :thumbup:


----------



## bradster76

Few of me and my wife (Canon SLR):







My avvy:





And my true form, or when I'm pissed:





:lmao:


----------



## johngpt

I can see you're a real morning person!  :mrgreen:


----------



## bradster76

I love the smell of Brimstone and Fel-steel in the morning! Ahhh..refreshing. :hail:


----------



## wchua24

got no picture to post yet..maybe next time..


----------



## danjchau

-------------


----------



## Battou

Everyone else is doing it....


----------



## johngpt

Oh sure, just because everyone else is doing it?

Young man, what kind of excuse is that?

If everyone were jumping off a cliff, like those little mammal things, what do you call them, lemons, lemmings, would then that make it okay for you to be jumping...




(oh, the voices from our past)    :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> Oh sure, just because everyone else is doing it?
> 
> Young man, what kind of excuse is that?
> 
> If everyone were jumping off a cliff, like those little mammal things, what do you call them, lemons, lemmings, would then that make it okay for you to be jumping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh, the voices from our past)    :mrgreen:



It's actually kind of funny, I never intended to post one of those in here, but after taking that out of shear boredome I kinda liked it. Anyway now I have one on film, the first ones are digital.

I actually scanned that backwards.


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## ferny

PerrieBelle said:


> This is a little silly...Everyone else has lovely pro cameras... And I am posting this... But hey... Here I am with my camera!



Don't worry. You've not heard about the almighty power of "mario cam" yet. All these people with big DSLR's just don't get it.


----------



## ferny

lostprophet said:


> you ain't seen me, right!



That would seriously **** me up if I was walking a field and turned around to see that. :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

Pre-ginge





Post-ginge





2006 in Scotlandshire.





Same.


----------



## lostprophet

spiffybeth said:


>



Beths got wood ;-)


----------



## LizzyQ

Taken at my friend's wedding while she was getting ready.


----------



## johngpt

Been shooting lots of Association Football (soccer). It's the high school season.

Hadn't known I was in a photo shot by another parent, Debra Witherspoon, at this game played on 06Sep08. Thank you Debra for letting me use the photo.







I was in a few photos of hers, but chose this one for the line of players leading right up to me. It appealed to my sense(less) of composition.

I was shooting with my 40D and the 70-300 f4-5.6 IS USM lens.


----------



## cgfxmosh

Here's me... I'm new btw.






Oh, and I own an Alpha.


----------



## Stratman




----------



## mdcrisp2000

Here's me:






And here's the resulting shot:


----------



## johngpt

mdcrisp2000, both of these are great. Great foresight and planning as well as execution.


----------



## zakhopper316




----------



## johngpt

Laundromat?


----------



## gsgary




----------



## stsinner

Stratman said:


>




I'm always amused to see someone's other eye open...  I can't shoot that way...no way...  I keep only one peeper open, and that's the one looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## laam999

here are a few taken last week, I'm in brazil for 3 months and have only just this weekend started to whip the cam out (i have been too busy just looking atm so i know what to take later)

hope you like


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## clbowie




----------



## kundalini

^^ That's no fun.   "Content Protected By Owner"


----------



## clbowie

kundalini said:


> ^^ That's no fun. "Content Protected By Owner"


 

:lmao:  Sorry!!  Let me try again!  :lmao:


----------



## Kegger

Me with my D300 about an hour ago, disregard the ice packs as they keep the swelling in my neck down, lol.






ISO 6400 1/60th at f/4


----------



## johngpt

Dude, what happened?


----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## Kegger

Roto-rooter my nose and throat. 
No more tonsils, adenoids, uvula, and they fixed my nose.


----------



## johngpt

Kegger said:


> Roto-rooter my nose and throat.
> No more tonsils, adenoids, uvula, and they fixed my nose.


Ow!

I can sympathize. I was 38 years of age when I had an emergency tonsillectomy due to an underlying infection. Too much fun (NOT!!).

Welch's frozen fruit pops saved me.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery man.


----------



## LaFoto

Get a lot better soon, Kegger!

Two that have been shown on here earlier, they are "old" (two years?) ... taken with the Powershot on the tripod during one of my excursions.











And another old one, older than the previous two:






(It had been up somewhere here on TPF earlier, too).


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, you're ageless!

Great pants and boots!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Kegger

Go Corrinna, I wish I had some older pics of me with my very first camera. That's nostalgia right there.

John, you and me think just alike apparently, I have the exact same popsicles, lol.


----------



## DD-FL




----------



## johngpt

DD-FL, had to laugh. The front of your lens is as flecked with dust as mine!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Chris of Arabia

Something from the few shots I took in the 'studio' earlier this evening...


----------



## Battou

I don't think I have posted this one in here yet....Blame Seefutlung for reminding me I had it

Taken with Minolta MD 50mm f/2.0, on Minolta XG-1




See it bigger here
Original TPF post


----------



## Seefutlung

hey ... I have one too ...


----------



## Pugs

Here I am in New York a few years ago. My wife snapped these of me and my old Konica film cameras using her P&S Kodak digital.


----------



## LaFoto

A quick one, taken an hour ago for this thread - and really only just for fun!


----------



## Hobbes

taken on a boat on my way home from one of the islands outside Stockholm


----------



## johngpt

There I was, in the back yard, minding my own business, when down from Mt. Olympus came Zeus, the mighty camera, wreaking terror on all mere mortals!


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> There I was, in the back yard, minding my own business, when down from Mt. Olympus came Zeus, the mighty camera, wreaking terror on all mere mortals!



:mrgreen:  thats a funny one and you actually tried to make the camera look bigger


----------



## DavidSR

Eh..why not..sorry for the fro..


----------



## Hobbes

DavidSR said:


> Eh..why not..sorry for the fro..



wow thats a huge flash lol never heard of that brand name before. is it any good compared to Speedlight?


----------



## Overread

This thread reminds me that I need more pics of me!

still some older shots --









both taken by my sister - though I have no idea what she has done to that second shot -- and I think my hair was shorter a bit back then too.....


----------



## JayMorr

Me....


----------



## pete_6109

http://www.ramaglia.com/100_1248copy.jpg


----------



## DavidSR

Hobbes said:


> wow thats a huge flash lol never heard of that brand name before. is it any good compared to Speedlight?



Well, I have never owned a Speedlight so I couldn't tell you, but I love it!! It works perfectly for what I need..the only drawback is that the head doesn't swivel..it tilts up and down just no swivel ..you can also compare this to the Sunpak 383, but those have just been discontinued and it looks like the only place you can find the Sunpak is on Ebay.  The flash I have is the Vivitar 285HV..if you have a digital camera that you want to put this on make sure it's the 285*HV*.

Here's an article on the flash and a great website if your into portable lighting.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2007/02/return-of-classic.html


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

Self Portrait of me rockin' my dad's old Canon AE-1.  Its from the 70's(I think), and it still shoots like a champ.  Shot was taken with my Canon 30D.


----------



## kundalini

Get a grip, mine arrived today. :lmao: 






I'll play with it again later.


----------



## johngpt

Smoke and speedlite, way cool.


----------



## ChrisJuliano

Heres a pic I took recently.


----------



## Jaszek

That is me. I know the background is WAAAAY overexposed but I liked the effect it did on the foreground. The second one came out blurry but I like it.


----------



## johngpt

I like the how the lens appears in the second image.


----------



## IanK

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## Rtrypwr

Just purchased a k200d to replace my k100d so i was messing around with it the other night.


----------



## johngpt

Over the Thanksgiving weekend we were in Tempe for the soccer tournament. Kim was learning my old Olympus E-1, with which she shot these of me.

Here I am with my 40D and 70-200 f2.8 L lens, preparing to shoot the first game of the weekend.

The T shirt says, "Age and treachery will triumph over youth and skill."







And here she shot me in my typical stance for shooting the games. Left elbow on knee to keep that monster steady.


----------



## MailManErric




----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## matt-l




----------



## Battou

Seefutlung said:


>



Ya know there are laws agenst cameras in the restrooms :lmao:


----------



## Seefutlung

Battou said:


> Ya know there are laws agenst cameras in the restrooms :lmao:


 

They'll never take me alive ...


----------



## Battou

Seefutlung said:


> They'll never take me alive ...



:lmao:


----------



## sarallyn

got my new Nikon D90 yesterday... havin' a blast.


----------



## SunnyHours

Here's me...Just got my D40...Had to try it out...




I'll take some real shots tomorrow after work...


----------



## MongooseDog




----------



## Battou

this one faild epicly in the general gallery but, I don't care I had fun taking it






Bigger Here


----------



## Mr.SuperHero

Hi meee!


----------



## nickisonfire

not using my camera here but i guess it's a pretty cool shot

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## LaFoto

I did not take this photo, my brother did, so here's to my brother! ... but it is me and my camera (me being really cold! - camera didn't tell), setting up before the first of the two pre-New-Years-Eve firework displays in my town.


----------



## Kentaro

cgfxmosh said:


> Here's me... I'm new btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I own an Alpha.



Nice animal bike co shirt haha


----------



## Al-Wazeer

Me and my D40 in deep focus  ( this was in my brother's engagement party )


----------



## Enem178

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## DexGtr




----------



## Kegger

Mmmmmmm, wide angle....


----------



## Captain IK

Circa 1980
That's an XD-11 on the tripod!


----------



## amkphotography

Here's a relatively new photo of me and my camera. Taken December 6, 2008 in the bathroom mirror.


----------



## elliott FTW

TADAAAAA!!!
my canon EOS 300d, and my bathroom mirror.
this is my taking a quick break during some high speed water photography.


----------



## 112deadpool

Not sure this fits in... but here I am with my camera...


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## jwsciontc

back to the first day out with the xsi






*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## sarallyn




----------



## Al-Wazeer




----------



## johngpt

Al-Wazeer said:


>



Tres bien!


----------



## Al-Wazeer

johngpt said:


> Tres bien!


??


----------



## johngpt

Al-Wazeer said:


> ??



Tres bien = excellente!


----------



## LaFoto

Il ne parle pas le français...! Tsk. John-John! Que fais tu? (Oh my God, I should better not try to say any more, I'm walking on VERY thin ice when it comes to French... uh-oh...)


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Il ne parle pas le français...! Tsk. John-John! Que fais tu? (Oh my God, I should better not try to say any more, I'm walking on VERY thin ice when it comes to French... uh-oh...)



Trop d'annees depuis le high school pour se souvenir de beaucoup de francais.

Mais google est notre ami!     :lmao:


----------



## Al-Wazeer

johngpt said:


> Tres bien = excellente!


ooh ok

thanks


----------



## SlimPaul

Me with my D90


----------



## LaFoto

Double portrait in shop mirror: mom and daughter out shopping (and that's me with the little Powershot, wouldn't lug the 350D into the shops!  )


----------



## javig999

Waiting for check out at the Grand Hyatt Midtown. Hadn't bothered to look up...XSI w/ 50mm 1.8


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Me at work.


----------



## SCguy

Bad self-pic of my and my K10D. 






RD


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> (and that's me with the little Powershot, wouldn't lug the 350D into the shops!  )



Awe, why not? I lug my EF and Vivitar 400mm into the grocery store :lmao:


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## Battou

"Is that lens Macro enabled mister?"


Oh wait this isn't a caption the pic game is it


----------



## johngpt

lostprophet said:


>



Curious about the Canon, he'd only previously sniffed Nikons.    :lmao:


----------



## Rogan

i want to update my photo in this thread

but just as ive come back to the forum my skin goes down the tube

so wait a few weeks 

edit: screw it


----------



## montvm




----------



## johngpt

Beautiful location!


----------



## Rogan

fantastic mont!


----------



## mathogre

Dueling cameras.  Me with the Canon, my daughter with the Sony.


----------



## Antarctican

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



^^^ Taken several years ago, pre-TPF, when I had short (and sometimes blond!) hair. And a film camera

And doing some advertising for TPF while on safari ...


----------



## kundalini

:mrgreen:





Antarctican said:


> ...
> ^^^ Taken several years ago, pre-TPF, when I had short (and sometimes blond!) hair. And a film camera
> 
> And doing some advertising for TPF while on safari ...


 Ohhhhhh, you're such a tease.   Blonde ain't bad btw.

When was safari???? I saw the vulture.


----------



## chops

Me and my NOS Olympus E-300. Shot by my brother with his mint E-300.


----------



## RianFlynn

woooo meee!!!

shot by dave hill:


----------



## davev

me and my XSi.


----------



## Jaszek

I guess i need an updated one . Shot by my brother on his cellphone while trespassing 
*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## zemlin

SB-600 on my left at about 18 inches with an 8x10 DIY softbox TTL. Another SB-600 perched on top of the door bouncing off the ceiling - Manual full power. AutoFP and 1/250th exposure keeps the on-camera flash out of the picture.


----------



## JE Kay

I'm trying to find some that I haven't PS'd the hell out of. :lmao: Until then - I guess it's me and my beaten to death D2H.


----------



## johngpt

JE Kay said:


>


What really makes this a great shot, is your left eye looking so sharply at the observer. It really says that it's the _photographer_ that takes the photo, not the camera.


----------



## JE Kay

Thanks, ya I totally agree that it's the photographer that 'takes' the shot. 

I always remember reading a comment a well known photographer made about Steve Meisel, he said, "You could hand Steve Meisel a disposable camera and he could shoot 12 covers with it."

I think it's also why I love that D2H, it's such a beast to use, it makes you pay attention because it's really picky.


----------



## zandman

having no remote sucks.


----------



## matt-l

incredibly bored


----------



## kundalini

OMG It's true.


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> OMG It's true.


Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore.    :cyclops:


----------



## R-NAGE Photography




----------



## Battou

kundalini said:


> OMG It's true.



Lol I know the feeling

YOU and YOUR camera! - post1487791


----------



## smyth




----------



## jrtcbmw

ill give it a try. just playing around with my new to me nikon 50mm!! ive fallen in love with that lens

*Awww :cry: - link gone*
Jason


----------



## boogschd

14th hot air balloon fest 02/15/09 

*taken with my friends d40


----------



## LordNikon

This pic was taken with the Canon SD 850is Point & Shoot


----------



## Photographergirl04

I love this topic =]










Photoshop


----------



## Dcrymes84

I'll have to get the o'l lady to get a pic of me in action soon. This is pretty neat.


----------



## 2ART

*Awww :cry: - link gone*


----------



## kundalini

johngpt said:


> Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore. :cyclops:


 


Battou said:


> Lol I know the feeling
> 
> YOU and YOUR camera! - post1487791


 

The Silver Linning in the cloud, is that, that photo was taken with a *Nikon*.   bwuhahahaha.    Never venture far from the dark side!!!!


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> The Silver Linning in the cloud, is that, that photo was taken with a *Nikon*.   bwuhahahaha.    Never venture far from the dark side!!!!



Can't have an image without light *and* dark!   :lmao:


----------



## Overread

well the background is nothing special
and the foreground needs some work
and the camera is not really that impressive

but gods look at that diffuser !


----------



## johngpt

Overread said:


> well the background is nothing special
> and the foreground needs some work
> and the camera is not really that impressive
> 
> but gods look at that diffuser !


Dude, nice diffuser!


----------



## Hooligan Dan

I had to have a new press pass photo tsken today. my other one was awful.


----------



## chantal7

How not to take photos!


----------



## sburatorul

this is one of the few times i appear in front of the camera... well i am still behind it


----------



## Sjixxxy

Action Shot.


----------



## Battou

Taken with Minolta MD 50mm on Minolta XG-M, ASA 200





One of these days I'll go out and do another real self camera portriat


----------



## johngpt

Sjixxxy said:


> Action Shot.



Dynamite!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

johngpt said:


>



You need to level up there buddy.


----------



## johngpt

Do'Udren's Eyes, that one wasn't mine. I think I remember quoting it, and making some inane comment. That's probably why it might have appeared to have been posted by me. I can only take credit for the inane comment!


----------



## woojiebear

Me n MY camera


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

woojiebear said:


> Me n MY camera



Wow!  Can I get your number? :hug::

You are gorgeous.  Great shots.


----------



## Mecal

A camera I don't have anymore...
also taken like 2 years ago.


----------



## invisible

woojiebear said:


>



You remind me of someone but can't remember who. Whoever she is, she's very beautiful.


----------



## woojiebear

Awww *blush!!*
thank you very much


----------



## soul.glo

On top of Diamond Head Crater in Honolulu.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

woojiebear said:


> Awww *blush!!*
> thank you very much



You are welcome, and props to the photographer as well.  Great shots.


----------



## Jay5oh




----------



## Battou

This one was not shot by me, my fiancée shot this one of me wile we where out photographing the aftermath of a train derailment together. I prolly should have put her camera bag down before she shot that huh...

Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.8 on Canon AE-1.




Bigger here

Displayed with permission.


----------



## johngpt

Battou said:


> This one was not shot by me, my fiancée shot this one of me wile we where out photographing the aftermath of a train derailment together. I prolly should have put her camera bag down before she shot that huh...


Blue is your color, man.  :mrgreen:

You're younger than I thought.


----------



## teneighty23

woojiebear said:


> Me n MY camera



Thats a sweeeet set up you got Wooj! 






















I have such a badditude.


----------



## johngpt

Outstanding locale. :mrgreen:


----------



## teneighty23

johngpt said:


> Outstanding locale. :mrgreen:




British Columbia is one AMAZING place. iloveitloveitloveit

Just for fun, this is what i was taking a picture of! my pal in the pic is the one who got the picture of me!


----------



## johngpt

Whoa!


----------



## kundalini

Still working on the three camera shot........ mostly time of day


----------



## johngpt

A three cushion, er, three camera shot. I'm looking forward to seeing it when it comes into being!  :mrgreen:


----------



## m2v

FrimpyEIBW said:


> Does this count? :mrgreen:


 
This is a very interesting photo itself. Photo-ing yourselves fighting.

Love it


----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.8 on Canon AE-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger here
> 
> Displayed with permission.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue is your color, man.  :mrgreen:
> 
> You're younger than I thought.
Click to expand...


lol Yeah that is her bag, Mine is a dark brown leather...almost as old as my camera.

Nah, At closer to thirty, I feel closer to fifty, atleast I look closer to fifteen 

I'd shave but then I'd get carded everytime I wanted a beer.


----------



## beni_hung

Me at New Jersey Motorsports Park (NJMP) taking photos of the motorcycles on the track. Usually I'd be the one on the track, but my finances wouldn't let me. (I look a little disgruntled in this one for some reason, but it's the best one I could find).


----------



## blondie621

lostprophet said:


> Photos by Hoppy



Two words! Holy Moly! 
That is some huge lens you got there!


----------



## johngpt

Been noticing we tend to wear pants/shorts with cargo pockets.   :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto

Al-Wazeer said:


> Me and my D40 in deep focus  ( this was in my brother's engagement party )


 
I must have overlooked this one when you first posted it, but I'm glad to see you - and see you "at work" ! 


Aaaaand...


... here is a newest one of mine, taken in Pontebba, North Italy, in early April ... and I do admit that myself plus my camera get a little lost, but well...


----------



## blondie621

milavidal said:


> EDIT: Is the only way to resize imgs to do so before posting, rather than resizing it in after it shows up on the post?



Great self photo! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blondie621

wxnut said:


> Taken last night at a concert I was doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an in action shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Raflik



Nie pics! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## jstuedle

What my wife sees through HER viewfinder!


----------



## LaFoto

She sees only a red x?
That's a pity 
(I get to see nothing more than that, maybe it's only here that the photo doesn't show?)


----------



## jstuedle

LaFoto said:


> She sees only a red x?
> That's a pity
> (I get to see nothing more than that, maybe it's only here that the photo doesn't show?)



I linked the image from my pbase.com account. That may be why you couldn't see it. Let's try again. 





*
What Cathy REALLY sees in her viewfinder!*


----------



## LaFoto

Ahhh. That's better!
But somehow this makes it look like you are in danger! Great danger! :shock:

No.
You wouldn't be! It's nice. I like this one. 
And your new avatar pic! Good one, too!  It's a "you and your camera"-photo, too, isn't it? (The one before was, too, but it showed a lot less of you! ).


----------



## jstuedle

LaFoto said:


> Ahhh. That's better!
> But somehow this makes it look like you are in danger! Great danger! :shock:
> 
> No.
> You wouldn't be! It's nice. I like this one.
> And your new avatar pic! Good one, too!  It's a "you and your camera"-photo, too, isn't it? (The one before was, too, but it showed a lot less of you! ).



Cathy takes that "Till death do us part" thing REAL serious! When I step out of line, she tells me I have choices. " .44, .45, head or gut. " I walk a very straight and narrow line!


----------



## johngpt

jstuedle said:


> Cathy takes that "Till death do us part" thing REAL serious! When I step out of line, she tells me I have choices. " .44, .45, head or gut. " I walk a very straight and narrow line!



A very discerning woman. My wife would like her.  :mrgreen:


----------



## invisible




----------



## johngpt

invisible said:


>


Federico, I'm confused. Or maybe you're living up to your username "invisible."

I see neither you nor camera in this image.

I keep looking for a reflection or a blob of colour, sort of like, "Where's Waldo."      :mrgreen:

Could you be in the spoons?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


>



Lemme guess, shot by CSTUEDLE


----------



## LaFoto

invisible said:


>


 
Boy, that's clever: you're ONLY to be seen in the spoons!


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> jstuedle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme guess, shot by CSTUEDLE
Click to expand...


Bingo! (I did however edit for the crosshairs)


----------



## sburatorul

Jay5oh said:


>



i thought it is a mirror shot but than i noticed your camera is turned off and the picture was taken with a d70. nice lens you have there... not to mention the camera.


----------



## CSTUEDLE

Battou said:


> jstuedle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme guess, shot by CSTUEDLE
Click to expand...

 

YEP, GUILTY AS CHARGED!


----------



## SuperMom30

All I got of me and my cam


----------



## Josh220

All I have is the one in my avatar. Fail...


----------



## johngpt

Was looking through Kim's (SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED) photos and came across this one from last Thanksgiving that she'd shot while we were in Phoenix at our son's team's tournament.

Severely cropped, noise reduced. She was shooting with my old Olympus E-1 that I'd purchased in '03 (I think?).

If she keeps shooting with me, I've got to get her something with a more recent sensor. I'm using my 40D and the ever so lovely 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM.







Have you noticed that photographers from NM gravitate toward shade? When we're not at the dermatologist that is.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Jaszek

I think I have to update mine 
A really bad shot of me and my XSI with 70-200 f/2.8 IS:




And another bad shot of me:





BTW these are pretty old. I think from March or April


----------



## manaheim

Should we have a TPF beauty pageant or should we just call it and give woojie the crown and sash?  Sheesh.  Hawt.


----------



## manaheim

Here's a picture of me and my camera about to get eaten by a grue...






And here's a picture of me and my camera shooting a hotel...






I really need to buy some smaller shirts.


----------



## Sachphotography

My turn
I took these for my website. I also wanted them for future uses If do a book.  yeah you laugh now. It is ok. lol  
The camera I have is a 1966 Canon FT. It was passed from my grandad to my dad and then to me. My granfather shot with it 
in the Airforce both in America and overseas. It still take good pictures despite its age.


----------



## johngpt

Daniel, you just reminded me that I've an old pentax spotmatic in the closet!

Your second shot, the b/w, is very nicely done, BTW.


----------



## manaheim

Do pictures of my daughter using my older D100 count?  Or should I maybe startup a second thread of pictures of our kids getting their photo phreak on?


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> Here's a picture of me and my camera about to get eaten by a grue...


LMAO.


----------



## Crazydad

I needed the long lens....






Because I was scared of the subjects....


----------



## manaheim

johngpt said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me and my camera about to get eaten by a grue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
Click to expand...

 

yay!  someone got my joke!


----------



## CW Jones

Alright I will play along too! all 4 of these were taken on a hike last Friday, I had no idea she was taking these till she showed me after! 






My new Flipside 200 










I got about 100 shots off before the storm got uncomfortably close... We literally had to go running down the rest of the mountain (about a mile) just to beat the lightning! 






Doesn't look too bad... but TRUST me it was really nasty when it got to us haha


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> yay!  someone got my joke!


Chris, I always get your jokes.





Okay, now I'm bummed.


----------



## manaheim

johngpt said:


> Chris, I always get your jokes.


 
You may be the only one... :cry: 





johngpt said:


> Okay, now I'm bummed.


 
 why?  Because you're just mental enough to get my weird jokes?


----------



## johngpt

manaheim said:


> why?  Because you're just mental enough to get my weird jokes?


Sad but true.

Okay, 'nuff talkin'.

Here's one from my new point + shoot:


----------



## Silverdreamer3

I am new here and have been reading the threads to become more familiar with the site. I am terribly shy but would like to learn more and be more involved! here I am in Slovenia, pic taken by my husband with the little canon, pics of me are rare as he hates taking my pic and when he does they are usually pretty bad.




I took this pic of my reflection in the glass door late one evening a few weeks ago




I do love my Sony!


----------



## johngpt

Hi Silverdreamer3. Welcome. I'm no official greeter, but most folks here are very friendly and helpful. I'm looking forward to seeing your images.


----------



## kundalini

Hey Silverdreamer3..... and to add to Jon's thoughts, welcome from an old currmudgeon...   :lmao:

Just a thought on technique..... try cradling the lens on the heel of your hand with your palm facing up with fingers at the ready to focus.  I think you'll find it easier to balance the weight.

Please do post your images.


----------



## Silverdreamer3

thankyou for the welcome,
kundalini-
I will try that. Thankyou!


----------



## Battous Girl

...He shot me in the back...see how he is 

Taken by my fiancé with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 800


----------



## ocular

Silverdreamer3

I took this pic of my reflection in the glass door late one evening a few weeks ago

 I can see why, u look like_Patricia Velasquez _


----------



## Silverdreamer3

ocular said:


> Silverdreamer3
> 
> I took this pic of my reflection in the glass door late one evening a few weeks ago
> 
> I can see why, u look like_Patricia Velasquez _


 
lol I had to google her, thankyou for the compliment, I wish I looked like her!


----------



## javier




----------



## Bee Bee

I had to look at that one a while to find you Javier!!

Here is one taken of me in Cuba by a friend xxx


----------



## johngpt

Well, it is me, kinda. Reminds me of Peter Pan's shadow escaping from him!

I was waiting to see if the moon would rise above the mountain and clouds while the good light was present or if I would have to wait another month.


----------



## E-jeezy

This is me at one of the nightclubs i work at. Tough job lol I get paid to take pictures and drink.


----------



## johngpt

E-jeezy said:


> This is me at one of the nightclubs i work at. Tough job lol I get paid to take pictures and drink.



Not necessarily in that order?  :mrgreen:


----------



## E-jeezy

lol well it sort of has to be in that order, because you can definitely tell after like 500 photos where the alcohol kicks in. They start blurring, cutting peoples heads off etc...so responsibility is the name of the game, or just getting the good pictures out of the way first


----------



## johngpt

Wise beyond your years!


----------



## loopy




----------



## Overread

Loopy by name Loopy by nature -- get your hands back on the wheel!!!! !!


----------



## Jaszek

Overread said:


> Loopy by name Loopy by nature -- get your hands back on the wheel!!!! !!


Not everyone is driving with the wheel on the right side


----------



## johngpt

In older cars, let's say those built in the '60's and '70's it was a lot easier to do knee steering, enabling us to drink beer and eat sandwiches using both hands!


----------



## nickisonfire

finally got 'er gripped


----------



## Opher

Stuck in a picture


----------



## xiangji

It's meeeeeeee

Hey this is an interesting thread


----------



## johngpt

Opher said:


> Stuck in a picture



Dude, and your Oral B is stuck just out of reach in our dimension! Too bad!

(nice idea BTW)


----------



## Rob_W

I was wandering past this open door and decided to take the shot through
 the mirror in there. It was only after a few seconds i realised i was pointing 
the lens into the ladies toilets ... :lmao:

Both my daughters disappeared in opposite directions laughing their heads
off, cheers kids .... :roll:


----------



## Opher

Rob_W said:


> I was wandering past this open door and decided to take the shot through
> the mirror in there. It was only after a few seconds i realised i was pointing
> the lens into the ladies toilets ... :lmao:
> 
> Both my daughters disappeared in opposite directions laughing their heads
> off, cheers kids .... :roll:



   As security walks over to you. layball:


----------



## johngpt

That's great Rob!

We live to be an embarrassment to our kids!


----------



## johngpt

Here I was earlier this month, trying to catch the shadows and highlights off our apricot.


----------



## LaFoto

I did not take these photos, obviously, and they don't show me while taking photos, but they show me with my camera. What I was doing, though, was interpreting in all those situations (thus being prevented from taking the amount of photos I would have liked to take).

All taken either by my dad or my sister while we were in Northern-Ireland in August.





Thomas Fergusson Linen Factory, Banbridge, Co. Down





Carrickfergus Castle, Carrickfergus, Co. Antrim





Talking to Father Waite, St Barnard's, Glengormley, Newtownabbey, Co. Antrim

Oh, I'm just realising that none of my sister's photos seem to show me with my camera on me - oh well. So these were all three taken by our dad.


----------



## KalaMarie

This is the first shot I poster to Flickr back in Jan. It's *me* with my old d350 looking in the mirror. SP's aren't my style.  Canon was happy to get the free advertising as this shot hit Explore in about 5 hours.


----------



## johngpt

KalaMarie said:


> This is the first shot I poster to Flickr back in Jan. It's *me* with my old d350 looking in the mirror. SP's aren't my style.  Canon was happy to get the free advertising as this shot hit Explore in about 5 hours.


LOL !


----------



## javier

All beat down after a 6 mile street walk.


----------



## johngpt

If you were my kid, I'd say you were due for a nap!


----------



## Parkerman

2 pretty bad pictures.. but.. the only ones of me and my camera.


----------



## inTempus

Me at the 2009 Chicago Auto Show.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## andrew99

Haha, great shots Buckster!  I love how you found a little dry patch next to the river!


----------



## AverageJoe

andrew99 said:


> Haha, great shots Buckster!  I love how you found a little dry patch next to the river!



No kidding, that is pretty die hard, where is the right angle finder when your clothes need it. :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Buckster said:


>


I was so happy this fall when I could again do this after this summer's surgery!

But I generally have a trash bag in my kit for just this purpose! 

Looks like you found the one small relatively dry spot!


----------



## Buckster

LOL!  Thanks folks!  Actually, I've laid in the mud like that as well to get a shot, just nobody there to capture me in it (probably a good thing!).  hehehe


----------



## johngpt

You know, the shot itself is quite well composed. I like that foreground foam and the stream leading in.


----------



## Plankton

A crazy picture of me in the woods with my camera (and dirty fingers)


----------



## Dominantly

I'm not sure what happened here....

I was trying to take a photo of his and my wife, and there he was making them laugh (which is good), and then all of a sudden they are taking a photo of me..

WTF. 
Oh and I did some really crappy, quick editing to lighten us.


----------



## johngpt

That's great!


----------



## lmchelaru




----------



## johngpt

lmchelaru said:


>


This so looks as if you were shooting the bird! What lucky timing!

I know the gull is way out of your line of aim, but being on level with your camera, the forced perspective is greatly amusing!


----------



## lmchelaru

Haha. Yeah, you're right. I did actually shoot that bird, but a few seconds earlier when it was in view. I don't know what happened to that roll of film though. It seems to have disappeared.


----------



## BIG RYAN

heres me with mine, just bought it last night, canon t1i, took this on the way out the door this morning before work... i know im out of focus but thats what i was going for.


----------



## Battou

1024px × 768px here


----------



## johngpt

Nice shot Battou!


----------



## johngpt

Here I am trying a technique I'd read from a photo magazine. Camera inverted on monopod, triggered with wireless remote.






And here is one of the images shot using this technique.


----------



## Sam6644




----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> Nice shot Battou!



It was taken by the little woman 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/185457-boys-toys.html


----------



## johngpt

Battou said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot Battou!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was taken by the little woman
Click to expand...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot Battou!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was taken by the little woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Damnit, I forgot the link lol.


----------



## johngpt

LOL

:thumbup:


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Nikkor

lostprophet said:


> Photos by Hoppy


 


Lens. Envy.


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## jtee

A buddy and I at the Chicago Air and Water Show 2008. ( I am on the left)


----------



## johngpt

Pretty cool jtee. And I like your buddy's gunstock/trigger assembly.


----------



## jtee

johngpt said:


> Pretty cool jtee. And I like your buddy's gunstock/trigger assembly.



 Thats a Bushhawk:

BushHawk - Home

 I used to have one but found it to unbalanced for my 500MM but its great for 100-400 or a 400 F5.6 ,300.F4 really works well for stability


----------



## johngpt

Why thank you!


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## emiirei




----------



## johngpt




----------



## JustForSneaks07

Trying to get Paris Hilton back in September 2008. I'm the black guy in the back with the Nikon D90 when it just came out. I was one of first people to get one.


----------



## shanemono4

^^ nice!


----------



## emiirei




----------



## Insanity




----------



## Mulewings~

Okay...I've gotten some pretty serious camera envy here...

But here is one of me taken by me...timed shot with a point and shoot in the winter of 2007:


----------



## johngpt

Mulewings~ said:


>


Nice shot. Your pistol reminds me of an old Ruger mkII I had a long time ago.


----------



## Deathender

selfportrait - reflection in subway window.
camera: Sony DSC-R1 with wideangel adaptor.






view larger size


----------



## manaheim

^^^ that is EXTREMELY cool.


----------



## the Virginian




----------



## johngpt

the Virginian said:


>


What a marvelous mix of old and new!


----------



## DragonHeart

On my birthday Carnival Cruise.


----------



## Battou

Taken by the little woman this afternoon.





bigger here


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dallmeyer

Really cool John! and others great thread!



johngpt said:


>


----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## johngpt

Dallmeyer said:


>


 You rotated it so the logo is readable! So few actually do that. This so satisfies my OCD tendencies.


----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## soleshine




----------



## TheSolicitor

One of the things I do with my Photo365 is that I always take a self portrait in a manner that isn't a traditional sit down.  Furthermore, I hate seeing myself on camera, so I try to avoid that at all costs...


----------



## TheSolicitor

I just figured out how to post photos...I feel so accomplished!!!


----------



## Dallmeyer

Cool photos TS!


----------



## MAR




----------



## tyashinsky

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.


----------



## LaFoto

I'm in here, as is my camera. Honest!


----------



## kundalini

LaFoto said:


> I'm in here, as is my camera. Honest!


:lmao:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Awesome Corinna!
Do you like yours with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and french fried potatos?
I would only suggest to tuck in your right elbow a bit for stability.   


Reminds me of Where's Waldo?


----------



## jeroen

LOL @*LaFoto :lmao:*


----------



## Dao

Great shot you have there, Corinna!


----------



## myshkin

Lafoto your shot is great!

Heres mine


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> I'm in here, as is my camera. Honest!


Hi Corinna!


----------



## Rekd

LaFoto said:


> I'm in here, as is my camera. Honest!



:clapping:  :thumbup:


----------



## stone_family3

My husband took these at Mansfield Reformatory, Ohio


----------



## javier

Peak a boo.


----------



## johngpt

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## j-dogg

jeroen said:


>



Another film guy!!! Rolliflex? Hasselblad? Mamiya? Looks pretty beastly to me.


----------



## javier

Man, I love film SLR's!


----------



## rallysman

I ditched my D90 for a few minutes and for some reason had the point and shoot to pose with the passed out drunks @ carb day. I'm glad I took pictures that day, otherwise I wouldn't remember it. lol


----------



## johngpt

rallysman said:


> I ditched my D90 for a few minutes and for some reason had the point and shoot to pose with the passed out drunks @ carb day. I'm glad I took pictures that day, otherwise I wouldn't remember it. lol


ROFL  :lmao:

Check out the right hand of the guy next to you!


----------



## j-dogg

^^I have a feeling the camera man did that lolllll :lmao:


----------



## rallysman

Why do you think I posed with him. That dude was borderline famous !


----------



## TMWallace

This was just me messing around going up to the Top of the Rock in NYC. Not that great of a picture from a technical standpoint, but fun none the less.


----------



## Opher

Battou said:


> Taken by the little woman this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger here




I have one of them tripod like devices...  Interesting way to use it.:thumbup:  I gave it to my brother and got one that i would trust my slr to.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Me and my camera. Well, you can't see my camera because I'm using it while shooting a story on recycling in a recession. But technically, it's me and my camera.


----------



## kundalini

Anybody else on the Photowalk this weekend?


----------



## johngpt

Kundalini, you're loaded for bear! Photowalk? Draggin' all that around, I'da been doin' the Photoshuffle!

LOL, I just read last night in photoshop user magazine about the photowalk! As usual, I'm a day late and so much short...

I like how you got the camera framed up in that triangle of cracks.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## bruce282

My youngest daughter took this of me, taking a picture of her. That's my older daughter and her husband having a good laugh.






Bruce


----------



## johngpt

Great expressions Bruce. Some tent. Big family get together or church social?


----------



## bruce282

johngpt said:


> Great expressions Bruce. Some tent. Big family get together or church social?


 
My youngest daughter and her boyfriend had a pig roast and family get together. They rented the tent in case of rain which didn't materialize thank goodness. 

Bruce


----------



## kundalini




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

kundalini, great reflections. Fair amount of bikes down there. Typical or special gathering?

And Javier, I laughed when I saw this here as I'd just made a comment on it over at your streetphoto thread.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## obx




----------



## johngpt

obx, you could be my evil twin!


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## johngpt

Aimee, great ring light!


----------



## johngpt

And that's really a superb composition.


----------



## johngpt

Retro Camera app on my droid phone.


----------



## rainking




----------



## AverageJoe

Time to update the ol' you and your cam thread, Here's a recent shot from a trip this summer:


----------



## jeroen




----------



## wphantom

Here  I am....


----------



## Cheffriis

Was out for a drive with a friend whilst on holiday and was having a play with the reflections in the wing mirror and finally got a photo of me and my camera....


----------



## motta

Cliché picture of the year:






You can see 2 tripods on that image. Just kidding


----------



## jeff. k




----------



## johngpt

At any given moment, I might have as many as three cameras with me. DSLR, this panasonic p/s, and of course the mobile phone.


Not linked back to the exif as it's private.


----------



## DxAxN




----------



## johngpt

DxAxN, I like the diagonals you caught in your framing!


----------



## jtee

Summer doing airshows 






Doing birds


----------



## brownieapple

wanted to leave this here. yeah i know its oof but this was just a quick snap at work.
and the grey above my hand is part of a foamy hanger. we were pretending to be super-heroes... *clears throat* and yes i am a manager..and yes the other person in the "we" a manager too.

1.




we have fun at work 

2.


----------



## wesd

labeling this one till I hit my home computer later tonight!
Wes


----------



## PASM




----------



## kundalini

I always like it when this thread pops back on page one. Usually means I get to post a picture of myself again. 

Demonstrating reverse flash firing onto a white reflector.......... all by hisself.









​.... and yes, I usually keep both eyes open.​


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

Me shooting paintball.


----------



## TGood

self portrait by T.R.Goodman, on Flickr


----------



## brownieapple

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> Me shooting paintball.



awesome! paintball photographers few and far between on forums. 

question. what is your setup? how do you protect your camera from getting hit? do you shoot during a match or before/after like setup shots?

i have some friends that play and they want me to get out there and shoot some of them i need/want some tips.


----------



## rainking




----------



## johngpt




----------



## kalmkidd

this is me in the black shirt and TPF Member ''Jaszek'' In the White shirt a few months ago in time square.


----------



## Capeesh

Looking for Deer !!!!


----------



## Canon AE-1




----------



## rokclmb




----------



## Fujito

At a car event taking some pics. My car is behind me.


----------



## MWG




----------



## soleshine

....BTW...attachment was fun but stinks ahaha


----------



## shufti

2631 activations since new


----------



## shufti

Classic imagery. As if from a Praktica marketing brochure...circa 1980.



darin3200 said:


> Me and my new baby


----------



## jeroen

Guess we should hang the mirror a bit lower


----------



## johngpt

LOL, twin lens reflex and twin eye reflex...


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Testing the Hoodman cinema kit. My part-time photog has an obsession with making all her personal photos "vintage."


----------



## javier

Me in the mirror



What a smile by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Ratman667

Me with my girl at Sea World.  Posted with permission from her.




Me &amp; Mel by Ratman667, on Flickr

Me at the zoo.  Posted with permission.




Me at the zoo by Ratman667, on Flickr

Yes, my pants are wet.  No, I don't remember what happened.  I feel it may be Melanie's fault.


----------



## 480sparky

Me at work, taken by me at work.


----------



## Stryker

Me, my 50D and that cute sexy lens...


----------



## Auriflanos

Stryker, with lens are you using?


----------



## johngpt

Hooligan Dan said:


> Testing the Hoodman cinema kit. My part-time photog has an obsession with making all her personal photos "vintage."


 
You can tell it's vintage by the Tribble attached to the camera!


----------



## Stryker

Auriflanos said:


> Stryker, with lens are you using?



That's a prime lens, a Canon 300mm f/4 USM L IS


----------



## DaleHimself

Double rainbow!!!


----------



## snapshot5000

#1



me and my camer by snapshot03, on Flickr

#2



me and my camera by snapshot03, on Flickr


----------



## Muct

hairs messy. just woke up. my camera <3


----------



## SensePhoto




----------



## johngpt

17May11


----------



## Ventura Photographer




----------



## amandadawnbc

Shooting at a Carshow this past weekend!


----------



## CBURKE

Old shot, before I got my Canon. 




Integra shoot by cburke.industries, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Form over function?  Taken while I was doing a group shot in Tanzania.  I'm proud of this photo because it goes to show that even without having conscious awareness, I don't do chicken wing photography.


----------



## DorkSterr




----------



## jasonphoto

You look gorgeous with your cam,,


----------



## jasonphoto

Wow..that was great..


----------



## wlbphoto




----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> Form over function?  Taken while I was doing a group shot in Tanzania.  I'm proud of this photo because it goes to show that even without having conscious awareness, I don't do chicken wing photography.



I like the intense expression of the fellow holding the step ladder.


----------



## johngpt

the girl behind the glass



I'm in there, using the new Fuji X100 to catch this.


.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Josh66

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


Ouch.  That sucks.


----------



## johngpt

And I thought only old asian dudes could do everything with a cigarette hangin' like that.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^^^STOP SMOKING!!!! It'll kill ya!!!  Just sayin....=)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yes Josh, it does suck.

No, John, not just old Asian dudes.

Yes, Mishele, so could umm, let's say, a car accident? Just sayin'.


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> <<eliminating redundant photo>>


Is that your summer cut?

... and I thought (and have been told) that I have skinny legs.


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

While we're on the subject of legs, nice ones Mishele! 

Cool lookin' tree, and surf too. Where were you?


----------



## mishele

Kauai.......=)


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Here's my totally cheesy Cliche contribution.


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


> Kauai.......=)



Not jealous, not jealous, not jeal....

:mrgreen:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

1st shot with peocketwizards I purchased from Craigslist, was wondering if I got burned on the deal because they were on the CHEAP.


----------



## PhotographyByLexy

Me!


----------



## ultrasuede.cushion

Cliché car mirror






Fisheye.


----------



## 90AWDSM

Thought I would Add a few of myself.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, you make that E-500 look like a pocket camera!


----------



## 90AWDSM

HAHAHAHA

I've been told that before LOL!


----------



## rokclmb

Here's a new one.



Elevator Surveillance by rokclmb, on Flickr


----------



## cnutco

Not that great, but a quick snap of me and one of my cameras...


----------



## kundalini

Cousin Itt's Nephew Twice Removed on His Mother's Side.










Oly E-P3 with new 45mm f/1.8 lens, VF-3 viewfinder and large grip added.


----------



## johngpt

I see your PEN-manship is improving!


----------



## lovemeformetori

Me


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> Cousin Itt's Nephew Twice Removed on His Mother's Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oly E-P3 with new 45mm f/1.8 lens, VF-3 viewfinder and large grip added.




Get a hair cut, you hippy!!


----------



## Buckster




----------



## o hey tyler

Out of focus with the 5D2 and 35/1.4L.


----------



## Trever1t

On tour in SE Asia w/D300s




The Tourist part II by Trever1t, on Flickr






Just me by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler

Nice hat, Bill!


----------



## Trever1t

Yeah baby! Every stupid tourist has to wear one by international law.


----------



## bhop

Here are some of 'em...

Leica M6



Beardie by bhop, on Flickr

Olympus XA



Hello XA by bhop, on Flickr

Nikon D200
trust me.. i'm in there



Me And Some Cement Trucks by bhop, on Flickr

Nikon F100



Selfie With Big Grip by bhop, on Flickr

Nikon F4s



At-At Attack by bhop, on Flickr

Canonet QL17 GIII



Canonet and Me by bhop, on Flickr

Olympus Stylus Epic



Olympus Shot.. by bhop, on Flickr

Nikon FE



Me n' FE by bhop, on Flickr

Yashica D



Me and D by bhop, on Flickr

Kodak Brownie Hawkeye



In My Bathroom by bhop, on Flickr

Yashica Electro GS



Myself by bhop, on Flickr

Fujifilm X100


----------



## johngpt

bhop, you take the cake! This is so over the top! Outstanding.


----------



## bhop

Here's a new one.  Got this Leica IIIf today.




Me n' IIIf by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

bhop said:


> Fujifilm X100
> 
> View attachment 8224



Surely the toilet mirror photo is reserved for pre-teen and teenage girls, and you must use a mobile phone!


----------



## Bend The Light

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bend_the_light/7187994586/


13-5-2012 Me and the 40D by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Me on a bridge in Okinawa Japan.




Camera guy by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Dubaiian

Me taking shots of Hippos in the Masai Mara.  Apologies but my wife is not into photography so this is a VERY hard crop!!!


----------



## Derrel

This is me. Canon 5D with battery grip, 50mm f/1.4 EF lens. I think my bathroom mirror is broken, since it makes everything seen in it all backwards and stuff. Not sure why it doesn't work right.


----------



## EIngerson

Derrel said:


> View attachment 8451
> This is me. Canon 5D with battery grip, 50mm f/1.4 EF lens. I think my bathroom mirror is broken, since it makes everything seen in it all backwards and stuff. Not sure why it doesn't work right.



Yeah, I've found that to be a problem too. I'm thinking about writing the manufacturer about it.


----------



## Buckster

You guys just need to get a better mirror: True Mirror®: Discover your True Reflection


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Mosaic Me:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Golden Me


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

The Dissected Self


----------



## Bend The Light

I'm in this one, too...




24-3-2012 Guinea Fowl by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## IByte

EIngerson said:


> Me on a bridge in Okinawa Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera guy by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr



Are you in the military? That high and tight looks very familiar lol.


----------



## johngpt

EIngerson said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8451
> This is me. Canon 5D with battery grip, 50mm f/1.4 EF lens. I think my bathroom mirror is broken, since it makes everything seen in it all backwards and stuff. Not sure why it doesn't work right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've found that to be a problem too. I'm thinking about writing the manufacturer about it.
Click to expand...


I've just downloaded a firmware update that fixes that...


----------



## johngpt

johngpt said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8451
> This is me. Canon 5D with battery grip, 50mm f/1.4 EF lens. I think my bathroom mirror is broken, since it makes everything seen in it all backwards and stuff. Not sure why it doesn't work right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've found that to be a problem too. I'm thinking about writing the manufacturer about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've just downloaded a firmware update that fixes that...
Click to expand...



Here's the firmware update downloaded to our car windows...


----------



## javier

John,
Is there a firmware update that will remove 20lbs


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> John,
> Is there a firmware update that will remove 20lbs



Liquify filter in Ps...

:mrgreen:


----------



## shady195




----------



## Jaemie

Just me on the sidewalk today, "downtown" Puyallup, Washington.


----------



## DorkSterr




----------



## Jaemie

Nice! You look really cool, DorkSterr.   Also, your watch is very interesting (I have a "thing" for watches). What is it, if I may ask?


----------



## DorkSterr

The manufacturer is called Mistura. 

Dial: Bamboo
Strap: Genuine Leather
Chasis: Real PUI, mineral glass, stainless steel
Clasp: PUI
Movement: 3 hand, Japanese quartz

http://www.mistura.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=22&Itemid=29&lang=ca

I feel like I'm advertising for them.


----------



## Jaemie

Wow. They make some really neat watches out of some very unusual materials. I like yours best for it's elegance. Thanks for the link. Mistura should send you a commission or something - lol.


----------



## Compaq

jojo by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## bhop

My friend took this a couple days ago at Anime Expo.. yes I was using all three cameras.


----------



## LaFoto

Photo clearly not taken by me (but by DH) - but this is just the theme! And it shows just about how active my camera and I usually get ... erm...


----------



## ronlane

IMG_2700 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Ernicus

Original file at work, forgot to put on my flickr, but here is the facebook one anyway...

New 7d   1/80s at 6400 iso.....wowzer.


----------



## snowbear

Taken by son #2 (Lazy Lobster) a few of years ago:


----------



## Bynx

Definitely NOT the main subject. That's Webster's Falls and recently they have closed off access to the lower area.


----------



## wsetser

Me and a statue of J.T. Daniels at the Wright Brothers Memorial at Kitty Hawk N.C. (I'm the one in the back.)


----------



## johngpt

wsetser said:


> View attachment 19265
> Me and a statue of J.T. Daniels at the Wright Brothers Memorial at Kitty Hawk N.C. (I'm the one in the back.)



Great photo, and I also really like your signature!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

And my assistant and I testing an old family cam =)


----------



## Heitz

See, thing about getting pictures of yourself ... you can't guarantee the person taking actually KNOWS what they're doing and will have it in focus.  c'est la vie.


----------



## pixmedic

not the best shot of me but...its me. taken with the wife's phone. 

View attachment 19537


----------



## MK3Brent

I LOVE the Kitty-Hawk photo...


----------



## 3bayjunkie

Me taking a picture of me and then me taking a picture of my son taking a picture of me haha.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

I am the camera monster!


----------



## R3d




----------



## sandrat




----------



## kundalini

This thread needs a bump.


I'm on the right and my good friend on the left.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> This thread needs a bump.
> 
> 
> I'm on the right and my good friend on the left.



Had a shaky moment there kundalini, but then I spotted your hat on the rock. Phew!



Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Which was the Peter Sellers' Clouseau movie where he was in the pirate disguise and had the parrot on his shoulder?


----------



## javier




----------



## thetrue

javier said:


>


Excellent way to get yourself in there! Hahahaha


----------



## mishele

Who is looking at her glasses?


----------



## thetrue

mishele said:


> Who is looking at her glasses?


The vein on her boob made me look other places. At least put some coverup or something on that, jeez!


----------



## jowensphoto

ETA: Circa 2009. I've since learned how to properly hold a camera


----------



## johngpt

thetrue said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is looking at her glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> The vein on her boob made me look other places. At least put some coverup or something on that, jeez!
Click to expand...

But it goes with the blue of her uniform!


----------



## johngpt

One from a ways back.







long shadows and bike



Used the X100 to shoot me holding the 40D with the 70-200 lens. Notice the silhouette of the person on the bike? Wish I could say it'd been planned.


----------



## Tuffythepug

In the year 1978 I bought this 50's era  Rolleiflex off of a retired nudie magazine photographer.   He had some stories.   I still have the camera but rarely use it


----------



## johngpt

It costs a fair amount now for developing and scanning to disk.


----------



## Dikkie

Going Circular Again ! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## johngpt

Love this Gary.


----------



## johngpt

I'm a fixture


Me totally geeked out with Fuji X100 with infrared filter, Fuji X-T1 and long rental lens for the week, and of course, the ever present iphone. And trekking pole camera support, kneeler pad, and hat to block the UV. Geeked.


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Beer selfie.




Beer selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## johngpt

working the light 08Dec10

.


----------



## limr

Love it, John! 

I'd forgotten about this thread.




rAge by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist

A bit small but my reflection is in this one at least 5 times 



jaguar in the flowers by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

perhaps this ones better (out on a club visit)



NEPW - P1080495 small by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Leonore, I miss seeing your work at Flickr.


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> Leonore, I miss seeing your work at Flickr.



Yeah, I haven't hung around Flickr in a while! I got a promotion at the start of the year and so work has sort of taken over for a while as I am adjusting. I was also teaching a class this fall. Things should get a little bit quieter after January, so I'm hoping to finally get at my backlog of developing


----------



## Lord Commander




----------

